# "What Do Presbyterians Believe?" free audio



## Davidius (Mar 18, 2008)

Gordon Clark's commentary on the WCF: "What Do Presbyterians Believe?" can be downloaded in audio format free of charge here.


----------



## SueS (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! My dh just began a study of the WCF as part of his elder training. Those recordings will be a great supplement to it!


----------

